# Pics from TBG Banquet



## Lady Frost (Aug 13, 2017)

http://imgur.com/a/Kgn66

It was cool to meet TJ Conrads and have him sign my book!!   He got a kick out of its wear and highlighted pages!  
It was a great time and I really enjoyed seeing everyone!!  Everyone have a great hunting season!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## frankwright (Aug 13, 2017)

Good Pictures, Thanks!

I am sorry I couldn't make this Banquet.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2017)

great pictures, Liz.   What a fun time.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you for sharing Liz.  Nice pics.  I wish I could have made it this year but looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Vance Henry (Aug 13, 2017)

Good stuff Liz.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2017)

Sure hat that we missed it...


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice pics Liz.   Was a fun time as usual


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 15, 2017)

Great pictures Liz. Thanks for taking and posting them, and thanks to you and Charlie fro being there. This was a good time, and good night for Traditional Archery.


----------

